# I may need an intervention



## LemonadeJay (Dec 3, 2013)

I love this website but I can't stop buying wood. I have bought so much wood since finding this site that Paypal wanted me to confirm I am the owner of the account. I went to the store after work yesterday and wephen I opened the back of the SUV I forgot that it was full of bowl blanks. On Saturday I went to buy some sandpaper and ended driving an hour, that is far by northeast standards, back to the Hearnes Hardwood and bought a lot of bowl blanks.

When I was paying I told the woman that my wife was going to be in trouble with the Mrs she told me stories about other customers who have secret credit cards their wives don't know about, etc. She told me her husband who owns the company, buys guitars whenever he finds "the wood of the century". He has 22 guitars. I guess we all have our vices and mine is wood right now.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Blueglass (Dec 3, 2013)

I feel your pain. I am forcing myself to stick to planned projects. The most expensive buy so far goes to a comissioned project. I so psyched to have a couple comissioned projects. Sounds better than work!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC (Dec 3, 2013)

You're not alone, Jay. Unfortunately, interventions on WB increase wood consumption rather than decrease it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 3, 2013)

Scott needs to start a site for woodaholics, maybe some kind of support group are such.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 3, 2013)

I feel your pain. I am probably going to have to ban Mike1950 or else my wife and I won't be able to make bills this month. What kind of sicko starts a site like this for people who are already sick, and becomes the enabler of their further slide into oblivion? Some kind of maniacal, perverted, psycho lunatic that's who.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 3, 2013)

Ooh ooh ooh! Me me me! I wanna ban somebody!


----------



## DKMD (Dec 3, 2013)

Doesn't sound unreasonable to me. The secret credit card is probably a bad idea, but there are worse vices than wood hoarding... Methamphetamine comes to mind. So you just ask the wife,'Do you want me to buy meth or bowl blanks?'

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Kevin (Dec 3, 2013)

I dunno Doc, I've "smoked" some pretty good blanks in my time.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DKMD (Dec 3, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I dunno Doc, I've "smoked" some pretty good blanks in my time.


That explains a lot...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BrentWin (Dec 3, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I feel your pain. I am probably going to have to ban Mike1950 or else my wife and I won't be able to make bills this month. What kind of sicko starts a site like this for people who are already sick, and becomes the enabler of their further slide into oblivion? Some kind of maniacal, perverted, psycho lunatic that's who.


 
There will always be those who are willing to prey on the sick and weak. Lurking around trying to temp you into spending the rent money.

"Psssst, Hey buddy, you looking for some wood. I've got some primo stuff from South America"

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## daugher12 (Dec 3, 2013)

You should see the looks I get when I say "hey, look at that crotch!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 3, 2013)

daugher12 said:


> You should see the looks I get when I say "hey, look at that crotch!"



You should see me scatter people at a party when I finally get bored and say *"I need to get home and saw some blood red crotches in half dammit!"* .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LemonadeJay (Dec 3, 2013)

My wife was soeaking to my brother in law on the phone and I told her to ask him " if he had any good crotch wood ?". He thought I was hitting on him. I was being serious because he has a bunch of acres and had just cut down some trees.

We are misunderstood.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 3, 2013)

LemonadeJay said:


> I love this website but I can't stop buying wood. I have bought so much wood since finding this site that Paypal wanted me to confirm I am the owner of the account. I went to the store after work yesterday and wephen I opened the back of the SUV I forgot that it was full of bowl blanks. On Saturday I went to buy some sandpaper and ended driving an hour, that is far by northeast standards, back to the Hearnes Hardwood and bought a lot of bowl blanks.
> 
> When I was paying I told the woman that my wife was going to be in trouble with the Mrs she told me stories about other customers who have secret credit cards their wives don't know about, etc. She told me her husband who owns the company, buys guitars whenever he finds "the wood of the century". He has 22 guitars. I guess we all have our vices and mine is wood right now.




I personally think that in your best interests -----you should send the wood to me for safe keeping and the there would be no explaining to wife about all this new wood. I will pay postage. No thanks needed I just like helpin a fellow man in need...................

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DKMD (Dec 3, 2013)

My wife stopped in for coffee some place today, and she overheard two guys talking about a giant spalted crotch... Turns out there are several woodturners in town who apparently frequent the place... I'm gonna try and hook up with them at some point... Public crotch talk is a great way to meet people!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 3, 2013)

DKMD said:


> My wife stopped in for coffee some place today, and she overheard two guys talking about a giant spalted crotch... Turns out there are several woodturners in town who apparently frequent the place... I'm gonna try and hook up with them at some point... Public crotch talk is a great way to meet people!




HA Hahaha Like I have said many times- turners

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 3, 2013)

DKMD said:


> My wife stopped in for coffee some place today, and she overheard two guys talking about a giant spalted crotch... Turns out there are several woodturners in town who apparently frequent the place... I'm gonna try and hook up with them at some point... Public crotch talk is a great way to meet people!


And the scary part, she knew what they were talking about!


----------



## Blueglass (Dec 4, 2013)

Bunch of Crotch hounds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 4, 2013)

Don't be too hard on Mike and others like him. Most addicts become pushers in order to feed their own addiction.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (Dec 4, 2013)

DKMD said:


> My wife stopped in for coffee some place today, and she overheard two guys talking about a giant spalted crotch... Turns out there are several woodturners in town who apparently frequent the place... I'm gonna try and hook up with them at some point... Public crotch talk is a great way to meet people!



Walk into the place and just mill around the men's bathroom door looking almost scary but not enough for the employees to call the cops. When the crowd is down to just you and one other patron or none others, rush up to the counter and in a quick, nervous voice ask . . . . 
_
"I'm trying to hook up with the two guys that were in here yesterday talking about their spalted crotches. Are they regulars? I want to leave my phone number in case they come back will you give it to them?"_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 4, 2013)

Bwahahahahahaaa


----------

